# UTF-8 in MS Word 2003



## ThomasCH (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Tagen habe ich in MS Word 2003 ein Dokument erstellt, welches Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank bezieht und dann diese als Seriendruckfeld einbindet.
Auch der Zeichensatz wurde damals richtig erkannt.
Nun habe ich diese Datei heute wieder aufgerufen und erstaunt festgestellt, dass alle ungarischen Sonderzeichen (vergleichbar mit den deutschen Umlauten) falsch dargestellt werden.

Rufe ich die Daten aus der Datenbank in MS Excel auf werden die Zeichen vollkommen richtig dargestellt. 
Auch wenn ich einen normalen Text mit ungarischen Zeichen in Word verfasse, speichere, schließe und wieder aufrufe werden alle Zeichen korrekt dargestellt.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich mache an diesem Problem nun schon seit Stunden rum und komme einfach nicht weiter...


----------

